# brake and battery lights 98 altima gxe



## aznenigma (Mar 9, 2007)

ive got a 98 altima gxe and my brake and battery lights flash occasionally. it only happens when i rev past somewhere between 3500 and 3700. once rpms drop below that they go off. any suggestions?

replaced the alternator and battery about 4 months ago, radiator, radiator hoses, drive & a/c belts about 3 months ago, put in audio and had brake work done last month.


----------

